
Amazon Is Aggressively Pursuing Big Oil as It Stalls Out on Clean Energy - aaronbrethorst
https://gizmodo.com/amazon-is-aggressively-pursuing-big-oil-as-it-stalls-ou-1833875828
======
pdelgallego
From today "Amazon Announces Three New Renewable Energy Projects to Support
AWS Global Infrastructure"

[https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-
det...](https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-
details/amazon-announces-three-new-renewable-energy-projects-support-aws)

------
emanuensis
AWS is by far the market leader in cloud ... this is a good reason to switch
to its main competitors: Azure & GCP. They only got to be No! by network
effects, not by being better.

~~~
beatgammit
And there are a bunch of smaller options that are totally reasonable,
depending on your use case. I feel far too many people select AWS as a knee-
jerk reaction, when something like Digital Ocean or Zeit. There are plenty of
smaller players that are completely reasonable, and you'll probably get better
support since they need your business.

